# Do PC games have format differences?



## osm079 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,

I have a question. Do PC games have format differences? Like NTSC and PAL? I was searching for some games that I want to send to my brother who is overseas right now. But some PC games say "Format: NTSC" Does that mean if I buy a game here, he can't install it in his PC over there and play? I thought the format was an issue only with DVDs and Play Station games. 

Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Not usually... PC Displays are NOT NTSC or PAL. But many people play games on TV-OUT ports which be effected by the game resolution...

But that is usually adjustable... 640x400 vs 640x480...

To double check... you could ask your brother what res he uses his PC in.

The NTSC/PAL issue is usally Consoles, VCRs, DVD and TV sets.


----------



## osm079 (Apr 15, 2004)

He will play it on the computer. I dont think he would do it on TV. So it should work then. I will have him check the resolution on the computer. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PC discs are universal. I would assume, as pointed out, the NTSC is for TV Out.


----------

